# favourite PARTS of films?



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

just watching taken right now which has one of my all time favourite parts in it ever, when she is taken from under the bed and the father gives his speech. Got me thinking what are everyone elses favourite bits of films. Some others of mine are when de nero and pachino sit down together in heat, the car chase with eleanor in gone in sixty seconds and the fight seen in ong bak against the burmese fighter, to name a couple. So what you got?


----------



## bluepeter (Dec 18, 2009)

lock stock

it's a deal, it's a steal, sale o the f'ing century


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Opening sequence to "Once Apon A Time In The West", no dialogue just the sound of a squeaky windmill and an irritating fly.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

robocop. when the sarge is going mad at the ocp fellas and they hear him walk in and everyone goes silent.

return of the jedi. when the emperor visits the death star and hundreds of tie fighters are patrolling. its the music that does it.

revenge of the sith. when vaders mask goes on for the first time and it goes silent, then he breathes.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

When Brooks gets released from Shawshank.


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

'funny how?' scene in Goodfellas.


----------



## cfherd (Jan 14, 2010)

The Dark Knight, Batman interrogating The Joker at the MCU. Awesome acting from Heath Ledger.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

what about when starling meets hannibal for the first time 'closer'. Great performance full stop


----------



## kwakzx6r (Aug 6, 2009)

Scarface - Say hello to my little friend (watching it at work at the moment)!!! its a hard life.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

kwakzx6r said:


> Scarface - Say hello to my little friend (watching it at work at the moment)!!! its a hard life.


Nice touch, the only time i get to watch a film at work is on my phone when stuck in traffic jams, or perhaps when i am on the loo


----------



## essjay (Mar 27, 2007)

stangalang said:


> Nice touch, the only time i get to watch a film at work is on my phone when stuck in traffic jams, or perhaps when i am on the loo


That's all I do at work watch TV all day, lots of TV.

Oh the joys of being in TV broadcast :thumb:


----------



## M.M (Feb 28, 2009)

The opening to Apocalypse Now.
With The Doors playing.
One word epic!


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Kelly's Heroes when Donald Sutherland splatters the back of the tank with paint. The theme is brilliant too. Burning Bridges. In fact the whole film has some great moments.

Also Lee Van Cleef and Clint Eastwood when the watch is opened and that music's playing in the spagetti western.


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

it's got be Clint in "Gran Torino" when he's talking to gang on the street corner old as hills still pulls off the hard man


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

In Casino when he puts the guys head in the vice. Classic gangster stuff.


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

S500 said:


> Opening sequence to "Once Apon A Time In The West", no dialogue just the sound of a squeaky windmill and an irritating fly.


Yup! Fantastic opening sequence ... also, the first few minutes of 'Once Upon a Time in America' with DeNiro's character drifting in and out of his opium haze with the 'phone ringing and dropping back into memory. Astounding!


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Shawshank when the warden throws the rock at Raquel.

Meet Joe Black has some of the best acting in it. There are loads of scenes i could name. But, the one for me is the part where AH's character talks back to BP's death.

Hopkins is my favourite actor and TBH, i could list scenes from Last Fastest Indian, SOTL, you name it. The guy is awesome.

The "How do i look god in the eye knowing i killed one of his miracles? I'm tired boss, dog tired." scene in The Green Mile.

The part in Sixth Sense when Bruce Willis realises he's a ghost and is dead.

Hayley Joel Osmant is pretty good too. If you have seen A.I. it should tell you that.


----------



## J3FVW (Sep 28, 2009)

Most of Arnie's classic quips in Commando do it for me time and time again. :thumb:


----------



## Shuck (Jan 29, 2009)

The 'English ambush' scene in the green field on Last of the Mohicans. Its such a good scene both for the visual scenes and the action.


----------



## handicap7 (Nov 24, 2007)

There is a clip towards the end of Serenity where the character "River Tam" has just whooped all the Reevers and then suddenly the wall is pulled out by the Alliance troops.
All you see is her holding an axe and a sword and the look on her face is quality, then a shot of her hand tightening around the axe handle as if readying herself for what's about to happen.

Off to watch Serenity again!!!!:thumb::lol:


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

The best 30 minutes of any film imo is the first 30 minutes of Saving Private Ryan. first time i saw that at the movies it was awesome!!

Dumb & Dumber - far toooo many to mention :lol:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

*NSFW*

25th hour speech.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Blade Runner: How do you choose one sequence....!!!!!!

1. The first opening minutes as the ship flies over the city at sunset and the flashes of flame exhausts pop from random buildings. Jaw dropping on a big screen.

2. ANY scene with Sean Young!

3. The finale to the chase sequence as Roy Batty rescues Deckard and begins the breathtakingly moving and poignant "I've seen things you people wouldn't believe" speech!


----------



## Kai Herb (Aug 8, 2007)

"Big Wednesday" scene in Big Wednesday when Mat Johnson catches the wave and then hands his board to a watching kid.

The final scene where Verbal Kint reveals that he is Keyser Soze in the Usual Suspects.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Kai Herb said:


> "Big Wednesday" scene in Big Wednesday when Mat Johnson catches the wave and then hands his board to a watching kid.
> 
> The final scene where Verbal Kint reveals that he is Keyser Soze in the Usual Suspects.


Dude, why would you do that? Am in the middle of watching it now. Guess i'll go and do the washing up instead :-(


----------



## Brabus Doc (May 28, 2008)

'Say hello to my little friend' scene Scarface.

The head in the vice scene from Casino.

The 'funny how' scene from Goodfellas.

The head in the car door scene with Vinne Jones in Lock Stock

Brick top talking about pigs in Snatch

The hot chick in the hotel scene from Layer Cake.

Can you all guess what kind of films I like


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

Spinal Tap discussing the drummer situation....

"You can't really dust for vomit."


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I agree with mostly everything that is already mentioned...

I will add:

many of the parts in John Q, but esp the "someone's got to die for my son to live, may as well be me" then goes to shoot himself..

Any given Sunday - Pacinos "our house / every inch" speech

eh, basically everything De Niro has said... including Heat - "leave everything in 30 seconds"

There are far too many to list to be honest....

:thumb:


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

The opening scene of Bad Boys.


----------



## Rizzo (Jan 22, 2009)

stangalang said:


> just watching taken right now which has one of my all time favourite parts in it ever, when she is taken from under the bed and the father gives his speech. Got me thinking what are everyone elses favourite bits of films. Some others of mine are when de nero and pachino sit down together in heat, the car chase with eleanor in gone in sixty seconds and the fight seen in ong bak against the burmese fighter, to name a couple. So what you got?


Taken is such a quality film.

My favourite bit in it is when he goes to the lair of the criminals and says " you dont remember me, we spoke on the phone 2 days ago" and then he just kills everyone


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Tigers love pepper. They hate cinnamon.


----------



## Mike Hunt (Jan 31, 2008)

Your only supposed to blow the bladdy doors off


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Rizzo said:


> Taken is such a quality film.
> 
> My favourite bit in it is when he goes to the lair of the criminals and says " you dont remember me, we spoke on the phone 2 days ago" and then he just kills everyone


Agreed its a top film start to finish, but that speech makes my hair stand on end. Another speech would be samual l jackson in pulp fiction before he takes merve from the flat. And anything from anchor man, its just best bits strung together, how do you pick. And yes snatch and lockstock full of them too. Think i need to get to blockbuster pretty soon


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Brabus Doc said:


> 'Say hello to my little friend' scene Scarface.
> 
> The head in the vice scene from Casino.
> 
> ...


I'm on the same wave length as you, alot of the scenes mentioned through out this thread are quality but these stand out for me. Along with Samuel L Jackson in Pulp Fiction "English mother f***er, do you speak it" and "Say what one more time, I dare you"

But these kinds of films are full of quality moments.


----------



## Hair Bear (Nov 4, 2007)

"So, what 'av the Romans ever done for us?!" - Life Of Brian

"He was a soldier of Rome - honour him." - Gladiator

"You're gonna need a bigger boat" - Jaws

Charlie Sheen's first watch - Platoon

Liam Neeson breaking down - Schindler's List

Opening scenes - Saving Private Ryan

Indian Can Speak - One Flew Over The Cucko's Nest

Indian Escaping - One Flew Over The Cucko's Nest

John Hurt chest scene - Alien

Loads of scenes - Traffic

Taking down the SWAT team - Leon

Whole Script - Reservoir Dogs

Whole script and cinematography - No Country For Old Men


Toooooo many man :wall:


----------



## Celticking (Oct 23, 2009)

The hangover: Alan sitting with doug in the car outiside the school

"I shouldnt be here, im not supposed to be within 200 feet of any school or a chucky cheese"


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Hair Bear said:


> "He was a soldier of Rome - honour him." - Gladiator


Good scene, but I prefer the one where he shows himself in the arena..

My name is Maximus Decimus Meridius, commander of the Armies of the North, General of the Felix Legions, loyal servant to the true emperor, Marcus Aurelius.

Father to a murdered son, husband to a murdered wife.

And I will have my vengeance, in this life or the next.

:thumb:


----------



## robsonavant (Dec 11, 2008)

i have something to say its better to burn out than to fade away-highlander


----------



## Hair Bear (Nov 4, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> Good scene, but I prefer the one where he shows himself in the arena..
> 
> My name is Maximus Decimus Meridius, commander of the Armies of the North, General of the Felix Legions, loyal servant to the true emperor, Marcus Aurelius.
> 
> ...


Amen to that! :thumb:


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

Ok, the film is pretty naff but I always love Jackie Gleason's line to his dimwit son in Smokey And The Bandit - "There's no way, NO WAY, you could have come from my loins. When I get home I'm gonna punch your mamma in the mouth".


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

yetizone said:


> Blade Runner: How do you choose one sequence....!!!!!!
> 
> 1. The first opening minutes as the ship flies over the city at sunset and the flashes of flame exhausts pop from random buildings. Jaw dropping on a big screen.
> 
> ...


Spine Tingle Moment IMO:thumb:

When the Air Cav arrive in Appocolypse Now, finnsihed up with "DO U SMELL THAT, THATS NAPALM, I LOVE THE SMELL OF NAPALM IN THE MORNING"


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

So many great shouts in this thread and I agree with almost every one (especially all the Bladerunner ones - fave film of all time for me so the end Roy Batty & Deckard chase scene is an easy No.1 for me).

Another couple for me from otherwise quite poor films are the flashback compilation sequence from Rocky 4 (set to the song 'No Easy Way Out'), and the gym scene from Rocky 5 where Mickey gives him the cufflink and gives his 'Mickey loves ya' speech. I know, I know


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

The scene where Arny is getting ready for the showdown with the Preditor.
Sigorny Weaver in the Powerloader VS Alien Queen
Bike Vs Lorry Scene in the Flood Canels in T2


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

crocodile dundee

"i've got a donk"
"a what?"
"a donk" WHACK!

:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------

